

Confessions of an ex-developer - epaga
http://mattgemmell.com/confessions-of-an-ex-developer/

======
jbb555
This appears to be talking about phone apps. Not _real_ development :) /hides
:P

~~~
_random_
Beats HTML marking-up and JavaScript scripting.

